# Auditorium "Contract"



## Oobleck1441 (Jul 9, 2008)

Just before I get back into the theatre season and people start using the auditorium I'm managing (After the big renovation!) We want to set a basis of rules just to make sure everything runs smooth. Take a look adn let em know if you think I should change somthing or add somthing. Some stuff you may have input on, others you may not have any idea about. This isn't the real set, its jsut a brief, small outline. THANKS!
P.S. This is a High school, disrict owned, auditorium

Outline:
•All events must be booked on the district web calendar through community Ed (Kathy Summers), no exceptions
•Once on calendar, we ask you please fill out web form for needs
•If scheduled, your group has preference over that time
•Any changes to needs must be made aware by support staff 24 hours prior to event, if not no promises can be made that the needs can be filled
•If the aud is booked with more than one group in sequential order, times given will be followed and you are expected to exit the area at the given time.
•As soon as questions arise, we ask that you please address them to the staff so we have the greatest amount of time to take care of it
•If the area is un-supervised by a support member, you take full responsibility of the lock up to secure your personal equipment. Support staff is responsible for district owned items that are locked up in our designated, locked, storage areas.
•We ask any signs or information posted in the hallways, dressing areas, backstage, or house area are removed at the completion of the event.
•If support staff is needed, and there is an admission charge for audience, the host group will cover payment of support staff at $XX.XX per hour. Support staff member will fill out a services rendered form, get your signature, and submit it to central office.
•No exceptions: no food or drink is aloud in the auditorium during rehearsals, performances, or load-ins and break downs. This is established by the brand new carpeting, flooring, and seating
•We ask that no community members, groups, or students are left un-supervised and should be accompanied by a XXXXX employee at all time. A pass supplied by a support staff member can supersede this agreement.


----------



## Footer (Jul 9, 2008)

Do a search for "tech riders", both here and online. You might want to put in information about what the event needs, etc. Look at some other ones, and check your spelling.


----------



## derekleffew (Jul 10, 2008)

Oobleck1441 said:


> Outline:
> •All events must be booked on the district web calendar through community Ed (Kathy Summers), no exceptions
> •Once on calendar, we ask you please fill out web form for needs
> •If scheduled, your group has preference over that time
> ...


I can't quite explain why, but the above is some of the most difficult to comprehend prose ever I have read. Please have an English teacher have a go at editing it so that it makes cents!

Follow Footer4321's advice: look at other "tech specs" documents. Some are linked in the collaborative article: *Venue Tech Info Packets.

*Here's a rather comprehensive list of rules. I realize it's for a ballroom, not an auditorium, but the rules should be similar. (Your actual mileage may vary.)
Complete document may be found here.

*Bellagio Convention Technical Services*

Policies and Procedures​1. Bellagio Convention Technical Services (CTS) must provide a ballroom supervisor
during load in and load out, and as needed during events. This individual will be
responsible for electrical hook ups, power distribution, and stage operation.
2. Bellagio CTS will provide a Production Manager as required.
3. All rigging within the convention area is performed by the CTS Department and/or
qualified personnel within the Las Vegas area under our supervision. The CTS
Department shall provide all Flyrail personnel.
4. All convention business meetings and/or events will be reviewed by the CTS
Department to determine the extent that CTS will provide labor and equipment
services. This includes represents general sessions and productions that might
otherwise limit our ability to provide proper service. All audiovisual equipment
associated with meetings and breakouts are to be handled by CTS. Clients are not
permitted to provide their own audiovisual. CTS reserves the right to charge a
twenty-five percent accommodation fee. (Contact Representative for details.)
5. Bellagio CTS must have 72-hour notification prior to use of theatrical smoke or
pyrotechnics. This is necessary in order to make proper arrangements with
Fire Command and Security.
6. Clark County Fire Marshal requires that a Statewide Automatic Fire Electronics, Inc.
representative be on site at all times when Fire Alert System is disabled for theatrical
smoke and special effects. It is also mandatory that a fire watch be present in the
affected areas.
7. The Technical Director, Production Manager, or CTS management staff must
approve all pyrotechnics used within the convention area before making
arrangements with the local Fire Marshal. All pyrotechnic displays must be
performed before the local Fire Marshal in order to obtain a permit. CTS must be
provided a copy prior to the event.
8. All scenic and/or production companies must supply copies of all flame certificates
for all scenic and drapery materials to Bellagio CTS prior to being installed.
Flammable materials will not be allowed.
9. Production must submit preferably 30 but no later than 21 days in advance, copies
of all floor plans for Clark County Fire Department (CCFD) approval. Copies should
be sent directly to Convention Sales, CTS, and the Banquet Set-Up Manager.
10. Use of Lasers: Production must supply Bellagio CTS copies of the following: valid
CDRH variance, insurance bond for two million dollars listing Bellagio Hotel as
additional insured, and Laser Operators license. Laser vendor must notify Clark County Fire Department regarding laser usage. Vendor must also supply copies of
all licenses and certifications to CCFD.
11. Vehicles that are powered by diesel fuel will set off the smoke sensor systems.
Therefore, CTS must have 72-hour notification regarding the usage of diesel in order
to make the proper arrangements to shut down the Fire Alert System. A permit must
also be obtained from the Clark County Fire Department if diesel powered vehicles
are to be used for display. A copy of this permit must be furnished to Bellagio CTS.
12. No open flame candles, torches, etc., shall be permitted without approval of Bellagio
CTS management and Clark County Fire Department. A copy of permit must be
furnished to Bellagio CTS prior to event.
13. Fire-eaters / jugglers are not permitted. Magicians who perform using flammable
substances are to be licensed, be insured, and have a permit from the local Fire
Marshal before any performance. A copy of this permit must be furnished to
Bellagio CTS.
14. Bellagio does permit use of confetti and helium filled balloons. However, client is
required to pay an hourly fee for any associated clean-up charges.
15. No trucks, cases, or equipment shall be stored on property without approval from
Bellagio CTS management.
16. All scissor and boom lifts must be equipped with no-mar tires. Lifts must not be
stored or charged in any ballroom or service hallway. CTS does not provide the use
of scissor lifts. Refer to the vendor section for local suppliers.
17. All forklifts used inside must be equipped with no -mar tires and a fire extinguisher,
and be powered by either propane or electricity. No gasoline-powered lifts are
permitted. Interior storage of lifts is prohibited.
18. All equipment that is intended to be used on the permanent stage is to be loaded
through the upstage roll up door. No equipment is to be loaded from the front of the
stage.
19. All exit signs, doorways, fire extinguishers, and hose cabinets are to be unobstructed
and accessible at all times. In cases where doorways are not being used, and
drapery or scenic flats block the doorway, the exit sign is to be covered. This
requires approval from CTS and the Fire Marshal to determine that there is
adequate exiting in case of an emergency.
20. No signage, banners, or materials are to be taped, stapled, pinned, or propped
against any wall.
21. Smoking is not permitted in any ballroom or service hallway area.
22. Use of Bellagio employee cafeteria is prohibited.
23. Production is required to provide identification badges for all technical personnel.
24. All wireless R.F. systems to be used will require prior authorization to avoid having
frequency interruptions with Bellagio operations.
25. All outside contractors are responsible for following all OSHA regulations while on
the Bellagio property. Specifically: proper work clothes, shoes, tools, and fall arrest
equipment.
26. Mechanical equipment, such as scissor lifts and forklifts, are to be operated by
qualified personnel. OSHA requires that only certified drivers operate lift trucks.
This policy is strictly enforced.
27. The CTS Department does not handle or transport freight. An exhibit company
should handle all freight associated with exhibits. Small packages and/or items less
than one hundred pounds can be handled through the Bellagio Business Services
Center.
28. All semi trucks, cranes, and heavy equipment entering the Bellagio property must
have a clearance height not to exceed sixteen feet if using the Harmon entrance,
and twelve feet if using the arena pre-staging area. This is necessary in order to
clear our tram track.
29. All tents, canopies, temporary membrane structures, grandstands, and bleachers
require permits and must comply with CCFD regulations.
30. All electrical power and distribution equipment is billed on a daily basis, unless
otherwise specified. The ampere rating of the circuit is equal to the dollar amount.
In cases where high- end power is utilized, each phase will be probed to determine
the total amount of amperage to be billed.


----------



## len (Jul 10, 2008)

I only skimmed it, but it's allowed, not aloud. The former has to do with permission, the latter with speaking.


----------



## Oobleck1441 (Jul 10, 2008)

derekleffew said:


> I can't quite explain why, but the above is some of the most difficult to comprehend prose ever I have read. Please have an English teacher have a go at editing it so that it makes cents!



Ohh My! this is no where near being finished, I was aware of that too!
Nor is it proper english. It was just some quick notes I took that people were mentioning in the meeting another day. I couldn't wait long enough to get the final set of notes, so i typed mine down quickly. Thanks for the reality check though!


----------



## jwl868 (Jul 10, 2008)

Details
Periods at end of sentences.
Is “community Ed” understood by any potential user?
Is there an individual (name and/or title) or department for the central office? Would non-school group users know what that is?

Some things to think about:
Make sure there really is only one calendar and that only one person has access to it. 


If your school district calendar is set (and I suspect it is by now), you may want to freeze out some dates now. How were things done before? It may be worth taking some initiative and contact the band director, drama department director, etc (and any of the other significant and priority users of the facility). 


Billing rates and fees, and where/how to pay the bill would be helpful.

Include point of contact for technical questions.

Can non-school groups use the facility? 



Check the websites of other schools – see what they have. (I'll PM some links to you for a few schools around here.)


Joe


----------



## ruinexplorer (Jul 11, 2008)

Absolute importance, check your insurance policies! What must the rental company provide? What is covered for educational use? Are certain activities restricted?

Unless it's strictly a worklight only type of use, I would require support staff. Beyond safety issues, you want to protect your property, which includes softgoods. It stinks when you get a bunch of new goods and they get torn and no one knows how or why it happened. You want to know the procedure for repairs before something is damaged.


----------



## Sayen (Jul 16, 2008)

I have around 12 pages or so that renters at my school are required to sign and read - I would be VERY detailed if I were you. I have three documents - the first is a list of rules, which basically says the renter can't do anything unless I allow it. This ensures that they understand that even as renters, I am in charge, and the district has the final say. 

The second document is a detailed stage drawing that shows the desired setup, as most groups want something in the order of a table, chairs, etc. This document also lists lighting and sound requests, and requires them to list any equipment they are bringing into my space (no more confetti cannons!).

The third document is similar to other technical riders, and I only give it to professional theater groups. It lists dimensions, available equipment, and operating procedures, broken down by area.

Be extremely detailed in your rental documents, and if possible have a district lawyer look over them. You're on the right track. Two suggestions I would make:

- Your local auditorium manager should schedule the auditorium, no the district community rep, if at all possible. That way you can arrange blackout times for setup and work around other calendar events. For example, good luck renting the auditorium on a weekend I am out of town with students on a field trip.

- There's no reason not to require longer notice for events. I have a two week minimum scheduling, and that includes any requested setup that I have to do. I want it all, in writing, two weeks prior. That doesn't mean I won't help out as an event gets closer, but it helps make the school look professional and tells the renter you're serious about what you do.

My documents are on my school computer, and I'm out for the summer. If you like I'll post them when school resumes, in mid August.


----------



## Dally (Jul 16, 2008)

I used to work for a high school auditorium, and we had a 13 page contract/policy that had all of the rules for the space from what objects were available for use, to disallowing sequins and feathers on stage. It also had set-up times, rehearsal times, show times, and strike planned out, that way we knew for sure what time to have techs arounds, and how much to charge for their advance deposit. I'm still waiting on my old boss to email this to me, and when he gets around to it I'll happily pass it on...right now I'm creating the same thing for the university I work at. Just expanded upon. We have 16 pages of policies that lessees are supposed to read, and a contract. I'm also creating tech riders for the spaces, cause occasionally we have large shows come in and I figure I might as well make the right paperwork while I create an inventory.....if you'd like I can email you what I've got so far to take a glane at, it just hasn't gotten final approval yet. I also have policies for a handful of other places in Oklahoma that are a big part of what my policies and rates were based off of.


----------



## MNicolai (Jul 17, 2008)

I've attached the rental policies for the Sharon Lynne Wilson Center for the Arts. It's very thorough and hopefully will give you an idea what you're dealing with. It goes even into the details on how interest builds on unpaid accounts, which percentage of profits we take in on merchandise sold in our lobby, etc, etc.


----------



## ishboo (Jul 17, 2008)

I know the biggest thing that always bugs us is when trash is left all over the theatre, we usually make them put down a $300 cleaning deposit in case extra janitor hours are needed.


----------



## mixmaster (Aug 19, 2008)

We have reservation forms that the office puts together. As events get planned, the office updates the forms and sends the updates to the client, the tech staff, maint. dept, catering kitchen etc. Forms include times and dates, tech needs, facility needs, everything. It also has contact numbers. Any riders get attached to the form for the tech staff, otherwise if something is not on the form by day-of-show, there is no guarantee that it will happen. Having a form filled out with times and dates is also a good way to prevent conflicts if some group decides to "just show up". The group with the reservation form gets the space. End of discussion. I even go so far as getting a reservation form if I need an extra day to build an event. It guarantees I have plenty of uninterrupted time to build a show or do maintenance. It also helps with the "needy" groups who say they need "one mic" and ask for a whole system the day they show up. Since the whole system is not on the reservation form, I get some latitude with how much stuff I have to break out at the last minute.


----------



## tech2000 (Aug 20, 2008)

ishboo said:


> I know the biggest thing that always bugs us is when trash is left all over the theatre, we usually make them put down a $300 cleaning deposit in case extra janitor hours are needed.



At my school, we just charge the renter $30-35 an hour for custodial and make it known that the custodian is there and is paid this much so if they want the custodian there less, then they can't leave a mess behind.

Of course besides this we have rules such as renters must have an adult supervisor in every room rented if performers are not adults, no food in house, if any equipment is broken due to performers/renters/performers family/etc they are to be fined accordingly, only our theater staff is allowed in the light booth, and etc.


----------

